
Intel Abandoning 10nm, Planning to Use TSMC’s 6nm and 3nm for GPUs - arcanus
https://wccftech.com/intel-abandoning-10nm-after-dg1-planning-to-use-tsmcs-6nm-and-3nm-for-next-generation-xe-gpus/
======
nominated1
> The transition to TSMC for GPU production is something that has been rumored
> before and just like before, we do not have independent validation of this
> information - so this post has been marked rumor and to be taken with a
> grain of salt.

So... why is this on the frontpage??

~~~
beatgammit
No idea. I don't trust anything on wccftech.

------
bhouston
I wonder why Intel doesn't start to use TSMC 5nm and 3nm for CPUs. They are
struggling with their internal R&D for these nodes anyhow.

~~~
gen3
I would assume it’s a volume issue. Intel makes so many CPU’s.

------
jonplackett
Is this just for GPUs? They can't be giving up on their own 10nm for CPUs
surely?

~~~
earenndil
The last two paragraphs of the article imply that they will continue using
their own fabs for CPUs.

